# FLOYD ROSE SPEEDLOADER CONVERSION



## Josue sojo (Mar 8, 2019)

Not sure how many times this has been touched on, but I have a BC Rich NJ series Beast with a Floyd Rose Speedloader set up and if you are unfamiliar with the Speedloader, it is completely obsolete. They stopped making strings for them. So I purchased a Floyd Rose Original tremolo and Gotoh tuners however my luthier told me he can’t put the nut in because it intersects with the truss rod. 

He suggested putting a khaler nut above the Speedloader nut but idk how effective this will be and it doesn’t look good either.




Does any one have any suggestions? Has anyone gone through this before? I don’t want to sell the guitar and I’m already in too deep. I’ve seen conversions before but they’re all dead threads in which I get no reply.


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2019)

the kahler nut isn't a bad idea, and unless you can put a new nut on your trussrod I'm at a loss for ideas.


----------



## Josue sojo (Mar 8, 2019)

Miek said:


> the kahler nut isn't a bad idea, and unless you can put a new nut on your trussrod I'm at a loss for ideas.



I’ve been looking for necks for the beast online, don’t really care about the color, but I haven’t found anything. I’ve even hit up custom shop and the manufacturer, but still no luck. But what do you mean put a new nut on the truss? Like a different size or ...?


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2019)

is the reason the luthier can't install it because the truss rod nut comes up too high?


----------



## Josue sojo (Mar 8, 2019)

Miek said:


> is the reason the luthier can't install it because the truss rod nut comes up too high?


Yeah it goes right up to the nut, but perhaps I could find a shorter truss rod?


----------



## Omzig (Mar 9, 2019)

Do you have a shot of this from the headstock down so we can see how far the nut barrel intersects with the locking nut base ? 

If its not to deep 1 or 2mm id suggest filling a small recess/passage out of the base of locking nut the width of the barrel so it can sit level.

another option might be to remove a little of the tussrods nuts barrel,again depending on how thick its walls are,or even a combo of removing a little from both the locking nut and barrel ?

or third option add a shoulder/shim to either side of the rod and then mill the base of the locking nut down a little.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd go path of least resistance on this one. 

Return/repurpose the Gotohs and grab some auto-trim tuners and just be sure to keep the existing Speedloader nut clean and lubricated. 

Unless you're absolutely beating the shit out of the bar, you should be able to have tuning stability at least as good as the Speedloader and better than just about every completely non-locking system. 

As a note, the auto-trim tuners themselves aren't going to be more stable, they'll just make it easier to do a tight job on the tuners which is better for stability. 

For what it's worth though, a Kahler behind-the-nut style lock will work just fine behind the existing Speedloader nut, again, if properly maintained.


----------



## Josue sojo (Mar 11, 2019)

Omzig said:


> Do you have a shot of this from the headstock down so we can see how far the nut barrel intersects with the locking nut base ?
> 
> If its not to deep 1 or 2mm id suggest filling a small recess/passage out of the base of locking nut the width of the barrel so it can sit level.
> 
> ...



The luthier has the guitar so I can’t give you a shot, but I just forwarded your suggestion to him. Thanks for the input!


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 13, 2019)

As an owner of a Kahlered guitar, I can tell you that the Kahler nut works fine. It just has a vintage look that many do not like. Definitely go for it, if you have a good luthier and the job is done cleanly it will look classy. It will affect, as I recall some functions of the Speedloader will be affected but you will be able to use it which is better than nothing now that strings are hard to find and discontinued.
I remember the arrival of the Speedloader tremolos, the local dealer brought only one and stopped there. I was intrigued by the system (an old dog -Floyd- learning new tricks) but was soon laughing my ass off when I heard that special strings are needed.
You have to wonder if the people who came up with it, ever toured or had contact with the general guitar population.


----------



## Josue sojo (Mar 13, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> As an owner of a Kahlered guitar, I can tell you that the Kahler nut works fine. It just has a vintage look that many do not like. Definitely go for it, if you have a good luthier and the job is done cleanly it will look classy. It will affect, as I recall some functions of the Speedloader will be affected but you will be able to use it which is better than nothing now that strings are hard to find and discontinued.
> I remember the arrival of the Speedloader tremolos, the local dealer brought only one and stopped there. I was intrigued by the system (an old dog -Floyd- learning new tricks) but was soon laughing my ass off when I heard that special strings are needed.
> You have to wonder if the people who came up with it, ever toured or had contact with the general guitar population.



Thanks for your input. Someone on Reddit also mentioned a roller nut. I’m thinking of replacing the speed loader nut with the roller nut and adding the Khaler nut as well. I already have put the Floyd rose Original tremolo on there in place of the the speed loader. 

I was looking to buy a whole new neck, which I wouldn’t mind if it was used or custom built for me, then I would be able to chose the woods and inlays I want, but guitar makers have not gotten back to me. I don’t see what the big deal is, it’s not like I’m asking for a whole guitar, fabricating a neck should take way less time. So now I’m just going with the Kahler.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2019)

Floyd Rose also makes a behind the nut... nut.

It's from the FRX systtem.


----------



## Josue sojo (Mar 13, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Floyd Rose also makes a behind the nut... nut.
> 
> It's from the FRX systtem.



Hahahahaha cool, I’m gonna do a little digging and see how it stacks up against the Kahler


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 14, 2019)

Josue sojo said:


> Thanks for your input. Someone on Reddit also mentioned a roller nut. I’m thinking of replacing the speed loader nut with the roller nut and adding the Khaler nut as well. I already have put the Floyd rose Original tremolo on there in place of the the speed loader.
> 
> I was looking to buy a whole new neck, which I wouldn’t mind if it was used or custom built for me, then I would be able to chose the woods and inlays I want, but guitar makers have not gotten back to me. I don’t see what the big deal is, it’s not like I’m asking for a whole guitar, fabricating a neck should take way less time. So now I’m just going with the Kahler.



Interesting, let us know on how it comes out, if you go with the roller nut. Regarding buying a new neck, you could match one from another NJ series (not the speedloader one) bolt on I guess. Check online sellers and discuss it with your luthier for a proper matchup.


----------



## Merrekof (May 2, 2019)

You say that you don't want to sell. Well you are pretty much at a dead end for that. Either you can rip off an unknowing guitar player or sell it for next to nothing. I once wanted to buy one used for 500€. But a little research about the speedloader system quickly changed my mind. Even if I wanted to buy one, I wouldn't spend 100€ on it, given all of the conversions you have to go through. Buying a used NJ with a regular floyd would be easier and probably cheaper.
Sorry dude, you are one of the few custumers that Floyd Rose has abandoned.
I'm curious to see how your conversion goes though.


----------



## Jarmake (May 2, 2019)

How about something like ibanez top lok iii? It has a notch for a trussrod... I have one of those in my roadstar 440p.

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...xploded.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20181005230049


----------



## hera666 (Dec 6, 2019)

What happened with the guitar? I'm also thinking about having something done to mine


----------

